# Close to Home



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had this sent to me. So FWIW

This bear was hit and killed by a car this morning (4/25/2012) on the freeway near Devils Slide. Confirmed by DNR is what I had sent. Be careful along the Weeb could this be the only one?? :| :|

[attachment=0:3nk9uo1a]Bear.jpg[/attachment:3nk9uo1a]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's too bad. Great looking, colorful bear..


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice looking bear! I hunt not too far from there and we have bear on the property every year, so this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

A couple of years ago they had bear warning signs on the middle Provo river just above Deer Creek. About a decade before that we found a mountian lion that had drowned in Deer Creek. It must have hit some bad ice at the ea=nd of the season.

I think that people would be surprised at how many of these animals actualy make a living or pass through their neighborhoods.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

:shock: Whaat!?!? It was only a matter of time...



a_bow_nut said:


> I think that people would be surprised at how many of these animals actualy make a living or pass through their neighborhoods.


Absolutely! About a week ago, I pull out of the driveway, only to come head on with a deer! I live in a very suburban neighborhood setting in Roy and NEVER imagined something like that would be on my street... I was totally frozen, while my kids yelled "Deer! Deer!".. I didn't even think to grab my phone and snap some pics.. My mind could not comprehend what it is was trying to process. Something I and my kids will never forget...


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen deer on the grounds of Sandy City Hall.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kind of a funny shaped head for a black bear? I know many black bear are brown, but that head seems shaped more like a grizzly. I'm no bear expert though.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Kind of a funny shaped head for a black bear? I know many black bear are brown, but that head seems shaped more like a grizzly. I'm no bear expert though.


Great! Now not only do we have wolves in Utah but the Grizz heard how good the life was and followed them down -O|o- :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Kind of a funny shaped head for a black bear? I know many black bear are brown, but that head seems shaped more like a grizzly. I'm no bear expert though.


 No, it's a black bear. Still pretty young, I'm betting it's a young boar experiencing his first spring without mom.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

We had a mountain lion in the middle of town a few weeks ago. I have had them in my yard. There is another one hanging in the middle of the city of Orangeville.


----------

